# Angelicum Academy???



## countrywife514

Hi everyone!!! OK, so my dh and I have decided that we are going to homeschool next year and are absolutely excited. I have 5 that will be in school, and next year they will be in grades 10th, 7th, 5th(twins), and 1st. 

I was researching curriculums and came across Angelicum Academy.

Just wondering if any of ya'll have used it and how you feel about it. I know they gave us much better discounts than what Seton offered and I like their Adler inspired style.

Any advice or comments on their program would be great.


----------



## halfpint

I am not familiar with it so can't help you here. I suspect most others here have not used it, so haven't commented. Just wanted you to know you are not being ignored.

Dawn


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Never heard of it & we've been homeschooling from the get go & I have an 8th, 9th & 12th grader.


----------



## countrywife514

Thank ya'll  anyways I won't be using them. There is no communication. After I talked to them the first time I was supposed to receive an email with details and a book list and never received it. I've called back several times and no one answers. I'm looking at st. Thomas Aquinas academy for my oldest and my twins who have learning disabilities BC they have programs tailored to those needs and they will provide a transcript for my oldest. Then I may use them for my other 2 that are in school as well or I've also been thinking of using the Catholic heritage curricula as well.


----------



## nosedirt

Well it definitely looks as though you will be busy. My wife and I (mostly her) taught our six children, 30, 28, 23, 20, 13, 13. The oldest is the only boy. The oldest two are the only ones to attend public school. There were a lot of tough times but we stuck with it and it has been a wonderful payoff. Aside from the fact that the four that have left the nest are financially successful, they are wonderful people. Had we kept them in public school, things may have turned out much the same. But I think the experience has made them much better people. 

It looks like you are dedicated and have been searching for the right materials. Although we never used either one you have mentioned, I just wanted to offer you encouragement. Home school was not so acceptable when we started as what it is in most places today. We feel so fortunate though that we were able to spend this time with our children and be an influence to them instead of strangers. There are so many reasons to home school and not so many reasons to do public school. I wish you the best and I know you will do a fine job.


----------



## Michele of MI

I have a friend who has used Thomas Aquinas and was happy with it. She has 11 children and has tried most Catholic programs, so I think she knows what works. It seems pretty rigorous for most children.
We also know a lot of families who use Catholic Heritage. They seem to like it pretty well, but we tried a few of their books and weren't impressed. 
I've been using Seton Home study for the last year, after 6 years of trying to use Mother of Divine Grace, and we really like it. They're pretty flexible (and we have really tested that), and they also have options for learning disabilities.
If you can find a Catholic homeschool group in your area, there might be someone who has used Thomas Aquinas, and can give you some advice. You might also try to order a few books to see what you think before committing to the full program. Good Luck!


----------

